# Concussion



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I had to wrap Hunters leg because she kept opening a cut so I was re wrapping it while it healed. Flys were bothering her legs and she lifted up a hoof to stomp go get the flys away and she accidentally hit me in the face. I've had blurry vision, headache, dizziness, and nausea. My boyfriend Alex kept me up all night the first 24 hours. Then today I went to the hospital because my symptoms didn't get any better. I went to the hospital and they said I need to work on my long term memory. And take vitamin B to help me heal faster and Tylonal for pain. But he said I can't ride until I get a follow up check up! Me and Hunter were just about to start doing endurance riding condition. She's finally be ready to ride again and now I'm hurt. What do u guys think? Should I ride again and not do the check up? Had anyone else experience this? Storys on your experience? Also my doctor said I have to work on long term memory. Anyone have any tips on it? Like if u were to say something to me now and ask me go repeat it I won't remember it in 20 minutes. Anything related to horses that could help? Because that hold my interest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I would follow Dr's orders to a t. I coached youth ice hockey as well as played. Lots of concussions. This is not something to mess around with. It is your brain not a scraped knee, the horse can wait. No brain, no you! 

Try Multiplication tables, reciting the 40 prepositions, songs or the names of every teacher you have ever had.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

DO NOT ignore what your doctor says!

EVER.

Your training can wait, your health is far more important.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry , but do you really think we are going to say, "no, don't listen to what the doctor says, . . just get up and ride!"


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Agreed with above posts. LISTEN to your doctor, please. They don't tell you these things for the fun of it. A head injury is very serious. You can break a wrist, ankle, even a leg or arm - but you can never get your brain back if it goes. 

You're having trouble with memory. A minor concussion would be a headache, maybe nausea. You're having blurred vision, memory loss...you need to stay off the horse and heal. What happens if you ignore your doctor, go riding, and you don't feel well in the saddle? You get dizzy? Fall? Make your healing process 10 x longer? Do you really want that for yourself? Come on. I don't mean to come off as rude, and trust us, we KNOW it sucks to be out of the saddle, but you can't do that. It's just not smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

wow....I can't believe you can even think riding would be an option at this point. I don't think any insurance would cover you if something happened being that you have been told by a dr. not to ride. I have had a concussion and I don't know if you have dizzy spells yet, but they could come on instantaneously and knock you down. I'd be walking down a hallway and almost fall over completely. Mine took about 6 months before I wasn't having any side effects. Don't ride....take a break...get someone else to put some time on your horse and let your brain rest....it's been injured badly.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If you have memory loss your concussion must have been pretty serious! It's common to have a small amount of memory loss initially, but over 48 hours... That doesn't sound good! 

Until you have the letters MD after your name listen to the doctor. You don't fully understand the consequences of disobeying the doctors directions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Take the horse jogging, if you must, but do what the Dr. says. Horses are not the same as people, and do not lose conditioning the way we do, so as long as he has a good turnout, he probably won't be set back any.

Take care!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trusty Rusty said:


> I've had blurry vision, headache, dizziness, and nausea.


You have a serious concussion. Do what your doctor has told you. 

Endurance can wait.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

greentree said:


> Take the horse jogging


I wouldn't even do that. Except with full approval from the Dr.

Let the concussion heal, otherwise you will be reminded of it for a long time... Ask me how I know


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I went back through some of your other posts. A year ago you fell off and you were knocked out. Because this is at least your 2nd head trauma, it is even more important that you follow your doctor's orders. Do not ride until you have the follow up check. Tell your doctor about falling off last year. You only have one head!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Well let me tell you where I am.

I'm nearly at the end of 11 weeks of non-weight-bearing due to fracturing the lateral condyle of my femur (if you're curious where that is, it's the little rounded bottom part of the femur where it sits into the knee joint). I spent the better part of 4 weeks (one whole solid month) with my leg in an immobilizer brace set at zero flexion -- which in other words meant I had my leg sticking out in front of me which was a lot of "fun" because it made it difficult to do things around people (couldn't risk them tripping over me or something). At 5 weeks, I was allowed 45 degree flexion, and at 7 weeks, I was allowed to start achieving full range of motion.

Next week, I'll be seeing the doctor again, and should hopefully be allowed to be weight bearing, and even then, it's going to be a long uphill climb to get back to what I was before the accident. It's been excruciating that I haven't been able to visit my horses as much, I might see them once or twice a week, but it's not always easy since it's difficult to maneuver my wheelchair out there. There have been times when I've been frustrated at my lack of healing (I'm healing just fine according to the doctor's timeline and satisfaction, but not nearly fast enough for me).

I get that you want to ride, but you really need to follow the doctor's orders to the letter. It's agony not being able to do what you want, and I understand that. But you only got one body, and you need to take care of it. Because who's gonna take care of your horse otherwise?


----------

